# Cats and bin raiding



## ThePlummers (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi all

My cats (x2) are doing my head in!!

Anyone would think I don't feed them.

Where we live we have a rubbish collection on a Thursday, so from Wednesday afternoon until the bin men arrive on Thursday there are potentially 30+ bin bags in a pile waiting to be picked up in our neighbourhood collection area.

Ripped open bin bags galore! And my cats (and probably loads of others) have been having a feast on everyone's left overs.

Its not just that - they rip open our bin bags in the garden and eat stuff out of them.

And then.......... we have dodgy poos for a few days

I, as others on here, worry about feeding them the right food and being careful if I change brand that its done gradually so as not to upset their tummys, but whats the point - the cats go out and eat whatever they fancy and think nothing of having me clear out their disgusting mess from the litter tray.

Other than keeping them locked up in doors 24/7 I feel I am destined to a life of runny poos from their misbehaviour.

Anyone else have this with their cats?

Am I better off, for my own sake, training them to toilet outside?


----------



## cookiemom (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi, I'm wondering why there are so many bags! Are you and the neighbours on kerbside collection? No dustbins?

You might need to look at long term solutions with residents association, local councillor, environmental health department etc. Whose responsibility is it to provide dustbins? 

If its private rented flats then provision of palladin bins by the landlord, if individual properties then everyone having their own dustbin with a good fitting lid etc. Education about the health hazards of having waste in non secure bags, rats etc.

Cats are opportunists and even the best fed will take an opportunity!


----------



## ThePlummers (Jan 26, 2011)

We live on a 'new build' estate and in Ashford, Kent where we live we don't have weelie bins, so all residents just empty their own bins in their gardens and chuck their bags on the designated refuse collection point - so its never going to change

Just fed up with the mess in the litter tray - going to have to get used to it


----------

